# Urgent. Open .pub documents?



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty; OpenOffice 3.0.1. Is there some way to open .pub files, or convert .pub to another sort of file that can be opened? 

Teen-age daughter needs to complete assignment at home that she started in school in .pub, windows OS, as per teacher requirement. She's got the .pub files transfered to our home computer, but can't open.

Teacher will not or cannot permit kids to use another format (or word processor, extension, whatever it's called) at school. Due right away, of course. Right now my daughter is hating it that she and i are on linux! 

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Samayas


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

You could try to convert it online with Zamzar. http://blog.zamzar.com/2008/01/25/convert-ms-publisher-files-pub-files-to-doc-pdf-odt-rtf-and-more/

It might involve experimantation.

Try .pdf format.

Try opening the .pdf with OpenOffice

Try editing the .pdf. http://www.ehow.com/how_2257397_edit-pdf-files-linux.html

Look at the post (a few down) "List of PDF Editing tools for Ubuntu "


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Samayas,

If you have enough RAM, you could install Wine, which executed MS executables in a Linux environment. A document with a .pub suffix appears to be related to Microsoft Publisher.

Read the links at the Wikipedia webpage for Microsoft Publisher above - which may lead you to a solution. If you take the Wine approach, you will need to get the executable which the teacher requires your daughter to use. Perhaps, you daughter could take a RW CD-ROM in and someone can help her copy the executable (the teacher?), after she explains to the teacher what she is trying to do in an attempt to comply with the teacher's requirements.

Good luck!

-- Tom

P.S. The only other thing I can think of is to rent a laptop which has the software on it for the course.


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

arochester said:


> You could try to convert it online with Zamzar. http://blog.zamzar.com/2008/01/25/convert-ms-publisher-files-pub-files-to-doc-pdf-odt-rtf-and-more/
> 
> It might involve experimantation.
> 
> ...


Hi Arochester,

Was able to convert .pub to .pdf at Zamzar, thank you!

Experimentation with openoffice didn't yield anything helpful. In order to retain page format required, looks like best option is to edit .pdf.

Tried http://www.ehow.com/how_2257397_edit...les-linux.html, very nice step-by-step, which reads, in part:
"Download the software called PDF Edit.....[1] *Check your Linux system's programs and properties for the libraries*.. [2] You need *qt3, boost and xlib libraries* to install....

Haven't been able to figure out how to do [1].

If happens that attempting to communicate basics to computer illiterate is too difficult, i understand, & thanks for taking time to read.

Samayas


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Ubuntu should take care of any dependencies. Either install pdfedit through Synaptic or connect to the internet, open a Terminal and input the command:


> sudo apt-get install pdfedit


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

arochester said:


> Ubuntu should take care of any dependencies. Either install pdfedit through Synaptic or connect to the internet, open a Terminal and input the command:


Hi Arochester,

I. Attempted second option first, command from bash screen.

(1) Connected to Internet, opened "Konsole Terminal" that you & Tom helped me locate (is there more than the one terminal?) & input command as directed.

(2) Bash screen read:
[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install pdfedi
[sudo] password for samayas:

(3) Tried typing in several passwords, nothing happened. Cursor didn't even move.

(4) Googled: What is my sudo password?

(5) Answer found at: *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092388*

"It is the same one you log in with. However, you won't see the cursor move or even ***** when you type it in and just hit the Return."

(6) Worked as promised. Bash screen now reads:

[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install pdfedi
[sudo] password for samayas:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
E: *Couldn't find package pdfedi*
[email protected]:~$

(7) If happens you know something i missed, error, whatever, i will be most pleased to hear!

II. Regarding first option listed, appears Synaptic is some sort of download manager? Have yet to locate equivalent to "Synaptic," or "Adept" referenced to in earlier Kubuntu releases, in Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Still looking.

Thanks,

Samayas


*
*


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

You missed a letter out!

It should be: sudo apt-get install pdfedit 

You put: sudo apt-get install pdfedi

Put the "t" on the end!


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

arochester said:


> You could try to convert it online with Zamzar. http://blog.zamzar.com/2008/01/25/convert-ms-publisher-files-pub-files-to-doc-pdf-odt-rtf-and-more/
> 
> It might involve experimantation.
> 
> ...


Hi Arochester!

I put the "t" on the end, & now, presto! There appears a new program on my (menu?): K-Icon>Graphics>PDF Editor 

Inside the .pdf editing progam, i eventually succeeded in opening one of my daughter's converted-to-.pdf files, via input of what i think may be called "path": /home/samayas/Desktop/Nikky English 11 Honors/autobiography.pdf. 

At this point, a diminutive copy of .pdf file appeared, along with a myriad of mystery editing tools! All over the place. But i am as yet unable to perform even simple tasks, such as cut, correct, insert, copy/paste text, as one might when working with .odt file.

Queries:

(1) Am i not associating .pdf editor with .pdf file the right way?
(2) Does editing .pdf files work anything like editing files with word processing program? 
(3) Or have i got to learn a whole new way of thinking? 
(4) If (3), you know how i might search to find instructions written at computer illiterate level?

Thanks, Arochester! And anyone else who may respond.

Samayas


----------

